# Beeswax ornaments



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I dunno Isaac, but with all the bee news that is creating more interest in saving bees which is causing more people to be concerned now instead of just 'scared of the killer bees' it might make a good item to promote. Good luck!


BTW, Putz is my new name, I used to be RayMarler but now i'm just a Putz!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

My only concern would be what they would look like next year after I stored them in my 700 degree attic all summer. That and wondering if the dog would find them tasty.


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

We have been making and selling beeswax ornaments for 20 years. Sales of them are like everything else--up and down. One show they will sell well, the next not at all. For us, they are a good product that allows us to have a low priced item-$1.50-3.00 and they compliment candles.

You must warn buyers how to store--Not in an attic but in living areas like a closet. They are a very fun item and your imagination is the limit. Almost anything can be a mold for an ornament and usually smaller is better. I use gold carpenter's string as the holder.


----------

